# Ideas Needs for creating "Walls of Information"



## Delta223 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone;

I'm in the advertising & marketing business and one of the secrets to enhancing creative flow is having mountains of successful ads to look at.

The problem is there's only so much wall space to cover with advertisements. I'm thinking of getting 10 shower curtains (or something similar) and covering them on both sides with my boxes of creatives.

I work from home mostly and space is limited. So the curtains need to be suspended in a way that I can pull them in or out to look between them (much like you do with the clothes hung in your closet)


What do you think I could use in order to move these back and forth?

Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, you are not going to be hanging a lot of weight so how about a ceiling track system like used for window coverings. I will see if I can find the system I saw recently in an IKEA catalog although others sell such things. I have nothing against IKEA for what it is but the store nearest is not convenient and paying a store employee to pick and ship things ruins any price advantage. 

Not sure how to handle two sided "curtains" but I suppose if you kept things balanced, and again given you will not be hanging a lot of weight, you could suspend your panels from a bar or dowel and hang from a central swivel? 

I remember years ago liking Phillip Johnson's gallery he built for himself with two sided walls covered in art. More elaborate than you need but he had the walls on tracks and could pull them out, twist them around and then hide those not in use behind one.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Found it. There are other similar systems that might offer you more flexibility. Would something like this work?

I will mention something else for you to play with? In hanging unframed paper art for art galleries I played around using tiny supermagnets a lot. They weigh nothing, are like 1/8" in diameter and really hold well to the point you have to be careful removing them. You would just need something like a small flat washer for the magnet to grab? Beats taping your samples up by a mile. 

And finally. I used to haul slides around to show off work of artists and portfolios. A couple months ago just to have a new toy I bought the Microvision laser projector and LOVE IT. It is about the size and weight of a pack of cigarettes (I guess, I am not a smoker) and it projects crystal sharp images from my phone or laptop. I painted one wall a nice reflective white and watch giant screen imaged HD movies! With adapters and cables I needed it came to like $400!


----------



## Delta223 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks! They look like just the right thing, I'll check them out now


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating forum.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

what about a poster flip board like you see at walmart and other other big box stores?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention the IKEA wire cable type hanging system for draperies would work too. Or you could do it cheaper with wire cable and hardware components from the hardware store.

You could mount the cable either from the walls or ceiling. It might be cheaper than the track system. Just an alternative to think about.


----------



## Delta223 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone; I found the perfect solution here:


----------

